# Does anyone have the Slatra mesh BF rda ?



## Stranger (22/2/22)

My mate won the Slatra at the vape meet and wants me to build it for him. It looks complicated from the reviews I have seen. Installing the mesh looks easy enough but as we know, wicking mesh can be a hit and miss sometimes. A reviewer mentioned that you can use coils and I can see how to load them from a Neg and Pos side but can't find a reference to it anywhere.

If you have one or tried one, would appreciate your comments, thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/2/22)

Stranger said:


> My mate won the Slatra at the vape meet and wants me to build it for him. It looks complicated from the reviews I have seen. Installing the mesh looks easy enough but as we know, wicking mesh can be a hit and miss sometimes. A reviewer mentioned that you can use coils and I can see how to load them from a Neg and Pos side but can't find a reference to it anywhere.
> 
> If you have one or tried one, would appreciate your comments, thanks


Can't be of help afraid, it was a flop so many vendors had a firesale to clear their unsold stock but whether people are actually using them or just bought because they were so cheap no idea!









Mechlyfe x AmbitionZ Vaper Slatra RDA only £4 | Ecigone Vape Shop UK


Buy Mechlyfe x AmbitionZ Vaper Slatra RDA at the lowest price in UK from Ecigone Best Vape Shop. DESCRIPTION The Slatra RDA, a collaboration between Mechlyfe and AmbitionZ Vaper, is a dual mesh rda...




ecigone.co.uk





All I can suggest is have a play, not much to lose!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr (23/2/22)

You could watch the video by Ambitions vape on youtube I think he does a mesh and regular coil building in the video

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/2/22)

Timwis said:


> All I can suggest is have a play, not much to lose!


Thanks, yeah I will have a go. I can see what I need to do but building coils for this is going to be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (2/6/22)

Been a while since I last talked about this RDA. I can understand why it was not popular with the main stream. It is fiddly and takes a lot of effort to get it to work well. Here is the thing though, when you get it right it is a damn fine splendid RDA


Designed as a dual mesh, I don't think it ever caught on with the mesh fanboys. As such though it has an interesting deck, one which with a little finagling can take both single and dual coils. The honeycomb AFC works in a combo of ways from top down hole closure to side to side. After a bit of experimentation I have got this dialed in.

Spinning the knurled ring on the top turns a barrel inside that starts by closing the top row of holes and further turns close the rows as you go. Keep turning and it then starts to close the holes from side to side. This is how I have managed to dial it in for a large single coil. It is sturdy and good looking especially sitting on top of a Furyan. That large post that you see actually lends itself nicely for doing single coils as you can clamp the top leg and then insert the bottom one to screw tight. Don't even need a screwdriver for the top nut if you have witch's fingers.


That same post also connects to the 510 squonk pin and when you squonk it comes out of the hole in the top. I have been using long tails on the cotton well thinned out before the coil and it is wicking just fine thank you. No leaking to date and a joy with a 9ml squonk bottle. 

The first build or two I had too hot and anything with ice froze the roof of my mouth so even a .3 clapton worked really well. The vape itself is one of those well saturated full cloud full flavour vapes which suits anything where you are eating and drinking, like a braai or a sophisticated dinner party such as the ones I dream about.

A beginner RDA... NO, which is why I have it but it cost me a Mechman tube mod as a swap. Insurance .... YES as there may come a day when we will be building everything we can't get at the local friendly profit gouging disposable loving vape store (tic)

So Mechlyfe got this one wrong from a profit making point of view, but from a vaping enthusiasts view it works well enough for it to be used on a regular basis around anything that tastes like curry or shisanyama and interesting enough to rebuild while watching a boring football match and it's always great to hear, Slatra ... never heard of it.

I know you don't have one, probably don't want one, but this is a vaping forum after all and some one has to set them selves up for the pot shots. Opening this forum, you see more classifieds than content and so I am doing my bit.

I DARE anyone to criticize my Slatra and you shall experience my wrath

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (8/6/22)

Nice write up. Glad you're. Enjoying it. That's what it's about being an individual in a group of people with the same aim and past time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (9/6/22)

Thanks mate, I like to put my thoughts on paper and look for the positives. You can't go through life moaning about everything

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

